# Introducing Romeo Bär vom Zeder Kämme!



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

In all his 8 weeks glory! This little guy has come home!! He is inquisitive, has no fear, gets the zoomies at least 3 timse a day and is currently learning that hands are not chew toys!!!

He slept the entire 12 hour ride home and loves sleeping in the car wherever we go!!!

Ahh the return to puppyhood!!!

Here is my new boy!!! Long Standard Coat!!!

He does pee outside and poo outside. No accidents yet!!! Eats likea horse and at 8 weeks knows sit, come and stay


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:wub:Ooooh, too much fluffy cuteness!!!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

He is completely adorable!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on him finally coming home!! Glad to hear the drive went well with him! 



i think my next shepherd has to be a long hair or a sable....they're such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

So fluffy!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, he is ADORABLE! :wub:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Love his eyes!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh what an adorable puppy!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

So cute! Makes me remember when Shasta was a fuzzy little ball of fluff.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: OMG what a cutie! congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats, love the coat!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you so much!!!!

And a few more cute shots while he is still small!!!!

His first shoe sharking!










Life is a good rope toy!










TOY OVERLOAD!!!










MINE!!!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I must also add that he like everyone he is meeting! Wagging away! He has had rides in the cart at Home Depot (in a towel), carried into my office, etc. This guy really shines it one!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is sooooooooo cute !! looks like a little stuffed toy


----------



## overtgabby (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww! I want to kiss his nose!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

oh the fluffiness!!!! Hes precious!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just saw that Romeo is related to Dena. :wub: His dam is a Kevin vom Murrtal granddaughter - Kevin was Dena's sire.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cuteness overload!!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG He is soooooooo cute!!!!!!! Oh that is such a kissable face!!!!!
congratulations to your new addition!!!!!!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I just saw that Romeo is related to Dena. :wub: His dam is a Kevin vom Murrtal granddaughter - Kevin was Dena's sire.


Yup!! He has Kevin in him, plus VA7 China, ursus and some other great.blood: ).....he is pure cuteness!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Being that cute should almost be illegal!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

JazzNScout said:


> Being that cute should almost be illegal!


Then they would outlaw all GSD's


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

So adorable!! Congrats! Nancy breeds wonderful dogs. I considered a pup from ZK. But chose another breeder instead. I'm still waiting for my pup.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

mahhi22 said:


> So adorable!! Congrats! Nancy breeds wonderful dogs. I considered a pup from ZK. But chose another breeder instead. I'm still waiting for my pup.


So true. his temperament is strong. He is fearless and investigates everything. A man walked by with a big ladder on his shoulders and Rom just watched him go by. Not even a flicker of fear or apprehension. 

My whole office came out and he went into a wag fest meet and greet of 8 people at 8.5 weeks of age!!! 

Of course with that comes more drive, zoomies and land shark teeth  But I guess you have to have some vice!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I like him he's a cutie- congrats on getting him home


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

New Face Shot and body shot!!!!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

What an adorable little ball of fluff!! :wub: :wub: I am in love! :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is so fluffy!!

Now if you ever need a puppy sitter I am free.lol


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Soooooo adorable! i love long coats!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

What a stunning little guy he is !


----------



## Tehya's Mama (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG - he's beautiful! Love the long coats!


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

way toooooo cute!! i love the face shot - PRECIOUS!!:wub:
keep the pics coming!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

We feel like such the proud parents!!!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

HE BARKED HE BARKED!!! He let out his first real barks!!!!

Okay it was at a rock I was moving around on the ground.....but hey you cant ask for everything


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you call him Sharky? He is so adorable, just an outstanding pup!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Stosh said:


> Do you call him Sharky? He is so adorable, just an outstanding pup!


Land Shark is his middle name  He is the epitome of the perfect working line GSD. He is balanced, inquisitive, has drive, has focus, has ENERGY!! He does not shrink from anything new...ever watched a puppy just look at a vacuum go by the first time it is ever used and not back up in any way? He just stood there and watched! 8 weeks old! With a training bag, he heels so fast he ran into the back of my leg once!!!

So basically he will drive me to the ends of my ropes during his puppyhood, test my every patience, etc. but he will also become and be molded into one outstanding GSD that will represent his lineage well.


----------

